# Navigation Options Help Please



## Deucedpineapples (May 17, 2013)

I have a 2012 maxima sv, it came with a color display, backup camera, iPod interface, hands free Bluetooth, the only thing it's lacking is the navigation, I need some options on what I could do to convert to navigation and prices please!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Easiest and cheapest method is to just get a portable navigation unit, like Garmin or Tom Tom. You can take it with you when you leave the car, they are easy to update, no taking apart the dash to install it and if it breaks, it's cheaper to buy a new one than it would be to fix an in-dash unit. I doubt that you can update to the Nissan Nav unit since it didn't come with it; those models with Navi usually have a main harness specific to Navi-equipped models. If you are insistent on an in-dash unit, you'll be best off to get an aftermarket unit; try Crutchfield.com.


----------

